# hello!!



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

hello every1-well i've finally plucked up enough courage to post after reading the boards 4 ages!!!heres a little about myself....
i'm 29 and my dh is 31 we've been together for 12 yrs and married since april 03 we've been ttc for a little over 6 yrs,after 2 yrs trying we were referred to the queens medical centre in nottingham for tests and after bloods etc i had hsg(i think!!! )and lap and dye and it was discovered that both my tubes were completely blocked from end to end and so back in i went to see if they could be unblocked,well lucky for us they managed to clear both successfully and they told us to go off and try for a year but sadly it wasn't to be so after a year, back i went but we found out our consultant(mr. mascheranas) had unfortunately left and we were to see a locum, at the end of this appointment the locum said that the best course of action would b ivf and that he would put our name down for 1 free go on the nhs and that it would take 6mths to a year untill we got to the top of the list and would b informed in due course-well after 18 mths waiting to hear i decided to get in touch to see what was going on only to b told we were not on the list and never had been after explaining what we were told by locum on last visit the receptionist said that we were not the only couple this had happened to after seeing this locum and that as a result of this he was no longer at this hospital!!i asked about the list and was told i had to redo bloods for fsh and lh and if they were ok they would backdate and i would get in with the next lot!!well u probably guessed my fsh had rocketted to 12.4 so i had to redo the following month which was 10.8 and as that was still to high for nhs funding and so we were refused.by this time we were seeing another consultant(mr. hopkisson)and he said the fsh wouldnt b a prob for private treatment cos extra drugs could combat it but problem with nhs but that he was gonna appeal on the grounds that my fsh was fine when i shouyld of gone on the list initially and that it was only thru fault of locum that i hadnt gone on list last time but sadly we didnt get it so ive been advised to wait untill next april for free 1 but we are saving up in the meantime just in case!!!
sorry to ramble!!just read back and its a long 1!!!oh by the way does any1 know of any reflexologists in the nottingham area that specializes in fertility??thanx for reading love nic


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

good luck nic.

in addition to all the medical stuff I would recommend dr Marilyn Glenvilles book "Natural Solutions to infertility". check out her website http://www.marilynglenville.com
i found it v. useful.

i went to a reflexologist for a while and didnt feel she did anything for me, but a v good friend of mine who had all sorts of issues with fertility fell pg after seeing her for about 6 months so i recon go for it. though can be a bit expensive. dont know any in your area though.

best of luck to you. megan


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

thanku for replying,its hard to know what 2 do 4 the best sometimes what works for some wont work 4 others and all that but i s'pose anythings got 2 b worth a try?have u started ur IUI now then?how is everythin goin?good luck with everything megan-take carexxxx


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

sorry megan 1 more thing ur friend that fell pregnant after 6 mths of reflexology-what was she dxed with and how long was she tryin previously?(anythin 2 keep my hopes up!!)


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Nic
welcome to FF 
We were very unhappy with our Derby hospital so went to the QMC for a 2nd opinion.
We turned up on time, (20 mins early) and sat like prats for 4 hours!
Our letter said we'd be seen by Hopkisson but we weren't on his list....the receptionist didn't tell us that when we booked in! 
The Cons we were down to see wasn't even there that day! 
We have secondary IF and despite being totally ****** off having to wait for so long, we did find the nurses and Mr. Hopkisson so friendly and helpful.
I had my son at the QMC 12 years ago and have always had much affection and respect for the hospital.
I can't believe the locum didn't put your names down how awful! I had a similar experience at my GP surgery, a locum said he'd fast track me for breast screening earlier this year, and should get an appointment in 2 weeks. Almost 4 weeks later I rang the unit to be told no referral had been requested! Makes you seethe doesn't it ^furious^
I would be furious at having to wait another year, it is not your fault!
I found the QMC's "ranges" for lh & fsh and attitudes to many other tests differed greatly from the hospital in Derby, and would generally have more faith in them.
We've actually decided to give up now and are going down the adoption route, as 7 years of ttc has taken it's toll.
All the very best to you and dh, do let us know how you get on honey?
Love
Angel
XX
p.s.
My sil (2ndry IF also) went to a spa and had a free session of Reiki and Reflexology. She was booked in for a lap & dye for 3 weeks later.
The reflexologist told her that her left tube was blocked...and her lap & dye confirmed it! Spooky huh!
I'm thinking of reflexology too, mainly to relax, so if you find one local...would you let me know please hon?
ta
xx


----------



## Debz (Jun 30, 2004)

hi everyone,
not only am i new to ff, but also email. this is all so confusing 

I have been reading everyones messages and really want to be envolved and able to join in. 

What is DH  And what do all the other little codes mean  eg 2ww cant remember the others and i am assuming you have to be a member for a while before you understand all the jargon  (or maybe iam stupid) 

My partner and i have been trying for quite a while.
We had our first ivf treatment cycle in February, had 2 embryos put back, i have to admit we were both secretly excited and the tummy butterflies gave us hope. Of course we were realistic too, but didnt want to think that negative way. Alas... the cycle failed, my partner seemed ok? (prob to make me feel better) me i was so low, dissapointed, depressed but most of all i felt a failure.
I was 42 in May, my age worries me a lot! My partner is 32, (my lovely man) and he is great, very matter of fact about the outcome of our ivf & says what will be will be.

In May we had our second cycle, this time we had 3 embryos put back, i took it a bit easier this time, but i knew it was negative after about 4-5 days because pmt reared its ugly head. I suppose if i am truthfull maybe i wasnt ready emotionally because i felt negative from day 1, was too scared to feel hopefull. Anyway the result was negative.

We are now in the process of recovering, emotionally & financially, and having some time for each other.

In a few months we hope to start our third cycle. I hope i can grow more follicles this time, (3 1st cycle, 2 fert../ 5 2nd cycle, 3 fert).

I hope someone sees my reply and guides me in the right direction.

I look forward to making friends and sharing thoughts.

Lots of love & luck to everyone.....

Debbie


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi debbie 

welcome to ff hun 
first i will say dh is darling husbund 2ww is the waiting time to test dp is darling partner you will soon get on to them sorry to hear about your negative cycles i hope you will get your dream soon there is alos a chatroom you can go to its great hope to speak soon 
love always lilly xx


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

hi angel i know exactly what you mean about the qmc-on the 1 hand they've been absoulutely brill(i have other health issues and am under the qmc for treatment)but as far as this whole "if" buisness goes they are just not thorough enough. it seems to me sometimes that because they do nhs and private that the nhs patients are treated as a lower priority-gggggrrrrrrrrrrrr to be honest if we do end up paying for treatment next year we're thinking about going to care.but will have to do more research b4 final desicions made.on the reflexology thing angel my cousin is an aromatherapist and i've just e-mailed her to ask if she knows any in the area so as soon as she gets back to me i will post again with any info i've only heard good things about the positive effects of it even if it only relaxes you- anything that gives a bit of relief from this heartache can only b a gud thing huhanyway thats my ramble for the morning!!!!as soon as i get any info i'l get back to you hon thanx 4 your reply take care nicxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Nic & Debbie,

Welcome to FF! I am glad you have decided to join us. You will both get lots of support and advice here.

For a list of abbreviations, please refer to our home page.

Wishing you both lots of luck.

Laine x


----------

